# Integrated 10/100 Ethernet Driver Needed



## ruckus71 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Sattelite 1905 S303 portable computer. Unfortunately, I have lost the original driver CD which came along with the computer. After having reinstalled the OS (Win XP), I have managed to secure drivers for all of its devices except its Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN. I do not know the make of the device though.

I would appreciate if someone could help me to locate the correct driver for my computer.

Computer make & model - Toshiba Sattelite 1905 S303
Operating System - Win XP Home (OEM Edition)

Thanks in advance,

ruckus71


----------



## Rathnar (Aug 28, 2004)

*I found the drivers here*

Here is the page of toshiba's website driver downlaods

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...525&smoid=true&ct=DL&ListType=Model&x=11&y=11

Here is the driver for the LAN.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...ineID=ccceadcmgimjddfcgfkceghdgngdgli.0&ct=DL

In case they change here is the home page for the site

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_home.jsp


----------

